# PC komplett auseinanderbauen?



## warsi (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

weiß gar nicht, ob ich hier richtig bin.
Hab folgendes Problem. Bei mir stehen 2 halbe PC's und ich werde daraus mit einigen Neuteilen, einen ganz Neuen zusammenbasteln und den Rest verkaufen.
Soweit so gut, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, ob es besser wäre einige Teile zusammen zu verkaufen, oder soll ich wirklich alles in Einzelteile zerlegen. Wobei ich dann aber zusätzlich, dass Problem mit der Verpackung habe; da gibt's für kein Teil eine (grad bei CPU wird's kritisch).

Was meint ihr, wie man da am Besten vorgeht? Ich will da jetzt auch nicht den max. Profit rausholen, aber wegschmeissen seh ich halt nicht ein. 

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Zwitschack (6. Januar 2016)

Fangen wir mal langsam an. Du möchtest also einen PC zusammenstellen und die restlichen Teile verkaufen? 

Zum zusammenstellen:


> *1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
> 
> 2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle, ... und gibt es dafür ein eigenes Budget? (Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem, ... )
> 
> ...



und zum Verkaufen: Marktplatzregeln

Wichtig ist vor allem die Altlasten bei dir zu kennen, damit man überhaupt eine Aussage zu deinem Sachverhalt geben zu können.


----------



## drstoecker (6. Januar 2016)

Liste doch einfach mal auf was du hast und wird setzen den PC in der besten konfig virtuell zusammen.  Ggf. Fotos wären hilfreich. Sind die Sachen vom Müll oder sind sie komplett funktionstüchtig?
Achso zum Thema verpacken kann man sich auch etwas mit zewa Zeitungspapier Kartons weiterhelfen.
Und die Sachen würde ich natürlich vorher auf Funktion prüfen vor dem Verkauf.  Ebay oder ebay kleinanzeigen bietet sich für dich zum verkaufen an.


----------



## warsi (6. Januar 2016)

Vielen Dank Euch.

Anscheinend habe ich mich nicht verständlich ausgedrückt.
Die neuen Teile habe ich bereits bestellt; darum geht's mir nicht. Ich meinte eher, ob man beim ausschlachten der alten PC's jedes Einzelteil verkauft, oder doch besser z.B. Board, CPU, Kühler, RAM und GPU zusammen?
Und, natürlich hab ich die Teile, soweit ich sie testen konnte, ausprobiert!

Danke für den Tip mit dem Verpacken!


----------



## tandel (6. Januar 2016)

Das kommt auf die Aktualität der Teile an. Eine halbwegs aktuelle Grafikkarte kann man einzeln schon ganz gut verkaufen. Ich bewahre immer die Originalverpackung und Zubehör auf, so bekomme ich immer noch ein paar Euro extra im Vergleich zu den blanken Karten.
Ansonsten würde ich Board+CPU+Ram als Kit verkaufen wenn es schon etwas älter ist. Der Aufwand wird ansonsten doch zu groß und die Gefahr dass jemand was inkompatibles kauft oder beim Einbau beschädigt ist ebenfalls geringer.


----------



## kress (6. Januar 2016)

Liste mal die Sachen auf, die du verkaufen möchtest.
Solange alles gut harmoniert, kannst du es als Komplettpc verkaufen, hast du jedoch 1-2 schlechte Komponenten dabei, wird das Gesamtpaket meist nicht gekauft.


----------



## Zwitschack (6. Januar 2016)

Hier würde ich dann doch nochmal auf die Marktplatzregeln verweisen, da es doch eher Richtung Preisberatung geht und dies nur da gestattet ist. kannst aber über ebay selbst nachschauen, für was deinen Teile so weggehen und dir selber einen Reim machen. Aber prinzipiell würde ich auch CPU,MB+RAM als Bundle und GPU extra verkaufen.


----------



## warsi (6. Januar 2016)

Danke, für die schnellen Antworten!
Ihr habt mir echt weitergeholfen. Hier hören wir aber lieber auf, nicht dass ein Mod noch meint "unerlaubte Preisberatung in falscher Rubrik". 

Die Teile hatte ich mir schon auf Ebay mal angesehn, aber alles nur einzeln, da es als Bundle nicht existierte. Deswegen hab ich gegrübelt, ob alles einzeln besser/einfacher, oder doch ein paar Teile zusammen.


----------

